

Recap of HackPSU - gailees
http://innobluepsu.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/recap-of-hackpsu/

======
nathancahill
Great turnout. The enthusiasm and projects were top-notch.

------
rjvir
Let me guess - it was another engineering sweatshop with sleep deprivation,
redbull, adderall, pizza, and body odour. How fun.

------
rjvir
HackMyJizz... seriously? What sort of demented mind would come up with an idea
like that?

